# Supplements for Mental Focus and Energy



## snowbell (May 4, 2011)

I was wondering if someone could share their experiences with herbs that might help with mental focus and energy. I have tried ginkgo biloba and while it does lift up my moods, I think it makes slightly dizzy....tried Bacopa as well and it calms me but makes me kinda sedated. I have been struggling with some fatigue also....been to the doctors but they couldn't find anything.


----------



## diana in CA (May 17, 2011)

*Energy*

Since I have chronic fatigue, I can give you a little help here. First, make sure you're B12 levels are adequate. Have the doctor test it if he hasn't recently. If low, the methylcobalamin form of B12 will help both energy and mental focus.

For energy, I also take NADH and d-ribose. For mental focus, I find that phosphatidylserine helps.

I recommend taking Dr. Braverman's test for neurotransmitters (can find it online) to see what your dominant neurotransmitter is and which one or ones might be low.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

diana in CA said:


> I recommend taking Dr. Braverman's test for neurotransmitters (can find it online) to see what your dominant neurotransmitter is and which one or ones might be low.


I just found the Braverman test online. I got the following results:

*Nature Assessment*
Dopamine 17
Acetylcholine 11
GABA 27
Serotonin 10

*Deficiency Assessment
*Dopamine 9
Acetylcholine 16
GABA 16
Serotonin 12

I'm a bit confused about how to interpret the results though.


----------



## andrewcubbie (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow, thanks for that bit of information about the Braverman Test. I too am a bit confused about the results. What are they based against?

Edit: I understand it now nevermind. Looks like I'm pretty deficient in GABA!


----------

